# Style Of The Week 3/10/07 - Irish Red



## Stuster (3/10/07)

This week it's a new style, Irish Red, a session beer that's become fairly popular. It's often served on nitro in Irish pubs for example, but we can all do better than the Kilkenny's of this world.

What grains? Hops? Kits? Partial mash? Yeast? Fermentation temp? How long to age this one? Any other tricks? I know there are a few Irish red brewers out there, so tell us how you do it.  


From the BJCP.



> 9D. Irish Red Ale
> 
> Aroma: Low to moderate malt aroma, generally caramel-like but occasionally toasty or toffee-like in nature. May have a light buttery character (although this is not required). Hop aroma is low to none (usually not present). Quite clean.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayse (3/10/07)

Stupid style, nothing to see here move along :wacko: 
Just make a bitter thats not really bitter and strip/hide/don't have the majority of flavour from it somehow, the creamflow horrid things seem to do the trick but I don't think most of those beers have the flavour to start with. h34r: 

Sorry have not got anything real to add just having some fun at the irish red brewers expense.  



Jayse


----------



## Stuster (3/10/07)

A fair point, jayse. Is this a real style at all?  

But I did enjoy the red beers in the recently departed Xmas case here in NSW. Maybe they weren't Irish reds though as they had too much taste.


----------



## crozdog (3/10/07)

i made my 1st attempt at this style for the XSW XMAS in July 2007 case swap. Recipe was as follows:
10kg JW trad ale
1kg JW crystal
70g JW roast barley
500g wheat
45g 5% fuggles @ 60
45g 5% fuggles @ 30
30g 5.7% ekg @ 10

mashed at 65 degrees
OG 1.051 @ 25 IBU

Fermented at 17 with Wyeast irish ale, Bulked primed with ordinary white sugar

It could have been redder, but I really liked it although a few people picked up blackcurrant / medicinal notes. Stuster recently found a thread on a US brewboard which says that this yeast may be responsible


----------



## Linz (3/10/07)

My effort for the Xmas case as follows



Razorback Red Ale

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.51
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 13.96
Anticipated EBC: 30.8
Anticipated IBU: 23.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.9 5.23 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
4.4 0.24 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
0.7 0.04 kg. JWM Roasted Malt Australia 1.032 1200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Plug 13.00 21.7 60 min.
3.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Plug 13.00 1.3 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale

Maybe I'm giving away trade info here???


----------



## kabooby (3/10/07)

"Razorback Red Ale"  

Isn't that a Snowy Mountains Brewery Beer :lol: 



Kabooby being cheeky


----------



## PostModern (3/10/07)

kabooby said:


> "Razorback Red Ale"
> 
> Isn't that a Snowy Mountains Brewery Beer :lol:
> Kabooby being cheeky



It is, but it doesn't hold a candle to Linz's beer.


----------



## Maxt (3/10/07)

I do enjoy this style. Was supposed to be brewing one today actually, but had massive equipment failure.. :angry: 


Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 62.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.52 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9Grain 86.30 % 
0.80 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 9.18 % 
0.22 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 2.51 % 
0.17 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.01 % 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.3 IBU 
60.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc


----------



## Linz (3/10/07)

PostModern said:


> It is, but it doesn't hold a candle to Linz's beer.




Awww shucks!!


----------



## winkle (3/10/07)

Three of us emptied a keg of this on Saturday (hence lost day Sunday)

Colins Eyrish Red

4.50kg JW Trad Ale Malt
0.16kg JW Crystal (Dark)
0.05kg Roast Barley

16gm Northern Brewer pellets 60 min
10 gm EKG 15 min
10gm EKG 0 min
Windsor yeast
Single infusion - full body

Malty and chewy with choc notes and too hoppy to style be boring.


----------



## bconnery (3/10/07)

Smithwicks in Ireland is a tasty drop. I mostly alternated between that and Guiness when I visited there.
The beer rumour, true or not, is that Kilkenny is the dumbed down export version. 
I won't get into the argument about whether this is a true style or not. Personally I think it is 

Here's an extract version I made a while ago. I haven't made my AG one yet but I've got the recipe ready...

1.5kg Amber LME. 1kg Morgans Caramalt Master Blend. 500g Malto Dextrin. 100g Crystal 60L 30g Roast Malt 30g Northern Brewer hops. 30g Perle Hops Safale S-04 yeast.
30g Northern Brewer @45 1kg Morgans @30. LME @15. 30g Perle @ end

I would remove or reduce the MD next time but I got a bronze in the club comp with this one. 
I know EKG is the hop of choice for many but I think Northern Brewer works very well.


----------



## mfdes (3/10/07)

Isn't Irish red supposed to have NO hop flavour or aroma?

MFS.


----------



## SJW (3/10/07)

Yep this style does not float my boat. It ends up a lot like a vienna. ie. uless you are a very experienced brewer your probably not going to be able to make true Irish red or vienna. At least all my attempts have been non-events.

Steve


----------



## SJW (3/10/07)

But what do I know!


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/07)

SJW said:


> Yep this style does not float my boat. It ends up a lot like a vienna. ie. uless you are a very experienced brewer your probably not going to be able to make true Irish red or vienna. At least all my attempts have been non-events.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

I heard it said that a certain Vienna lager brewed in WA is more of an Irish Red, so the comparison is quite apt.

It all comes down to personal taste, unless you're gonna enter a comp. _Then_ U gotta stick to the guidelines.

Seth


----------



## razz (4/10/07)

My version Of Doc's recipe. I have a mate coming down from NSW next weekend and he likes my dark ales. He asked me to make some for him. I get a nice EKG flavour in this one as well as the malt, almost like a munich flavour. Don't know about the style so much but I like it, I hope my mate does too! Thanks to Doc.
Aidan's Irish red 
Irish Red Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 14/08/2007 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 43.55 L Asst Brewer: Doc's recipe 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.75 % 
1.00 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 12.50 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.75 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (30 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
60.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp KoppaFloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.30 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.48 % 
Bitterness: 24.4 IBU Calories: 507 cal/l 
Est Color: 19.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 17.56 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Main rest Add 24.00 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 
15 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.7 
Pressure/Weight: 96.5 KPA Carbonation Used: 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C 

Notes

Pitched yeast at 15 degrees. Temp dropped to 12-13 degrees over first 24-36 hours, fermentation had begun, albeit slowly. Decided to leave out heat pad and allow temp to increase naturally with fermentation. 16/08 and still at 12 degrees. 18/08 13 degrees, rapid fermentation.
Sat at 15 degrees for 4 days now, primary appears to be over. Gravity at 14. Kegged 05/09/2007


----------



## Doc (4/10/07)

It took me at least 8 brews to finally nail an Irish Red that I was happy with.
The result is Aidans Irish Red (Aidan is my son with Irish heritage).
The recipe is here in the RecipeDB
Since I've nailed it I've brewed it at least another half dozen times, and it is always on tap here.
Got a HC at Bathurst this year too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Franko (22/10/07)

Just a plug for Gerards ND Brewing Celtic Red Ale Fresh Wort Kit
A great beer for those looking to try this style, a real winner at my place didnt last last long in the keg

Franko


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/10/07)

Franko said:


> Just a plug for Gerards ND Brewing Celtic Red Ale Fresh Wort Kit
> A great beer for those looking to try this style, a real winner at my place didnt last last long in the keg
> 
> Franko




Noticed in your signature you are fermenting a ND Cerny Pivo. I've got one too in the cube and am tossing around what to do with it. What yeast you used and what temperature you do it at !! Did you add to the volume and any extras added ?


----------



## mje1980 (7/5/10)

Im planning the following soon. Not really an Irish red, but im not looking for it to be to "style" haha. 

73% JW trad ale
14.4% Cara red
9.4% Munich 1
1.1% Black patent
2.1% TF Amber. 

1.044.
29 IBU

Thames Valley ale yeast. 


See how it goes, will update.


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

mje1980 said:


> Im planning the following soon. Not really an Irish red, but im not looking for it to be to "style" haha.
> 
> 73% JW trad ale
> 14.4% Cara red
> ...




wow, thats a buttload of carared! hopefully the black patent offsets the sweetness and doesnt end up cloyingly sweet. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (7/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> wow, thats a buttload of carared! * hopefully the black patent offsets the sweetness and doesnt end up cloyingly sweet*. :icon_cheers:




That's the plan!. I've found it to work pretty good that way. Don't forget the amber too. Will be mashing 65 so there's not too much body. Chloride in the mash as well. Interested to see how it works out. I *"think"* im starting to get an idea about balancing malts, the mash ph and temp to get what i want out of my beers. 

Will update


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

mje1980 said:


> That's the plan!. I've found it to work pretty good that way. Don't forget the amber too. Will be mashing 65 so there's not too much body. Chloride in the mash as well. Interested to see how it works out. I *"think"* im starting to get an idea about balancing malts, the mash ph and temp to get what i want out of my beers.
> Will update




Sounds like you have your recipe formulation under control! :icon_cheers: 

Just don't do what i did with my last red. I ended up accidently selecting the default roast barley listed in BeerSmith instead of the JW one during formulation of the beer colour The BS one is lower and ended up adding too much RB. With my reds i will build up all the base malts and then add just enough RB to get me between 14-18SRM and also have enough roast there for dryness. Unfortunatly with this one because of incorrect colour calculation i ended up with an Irish Mahogany. :lol: 

It went down well at the last MB meeting/internal comp, somone gave it 43.5/50! Be interesting to see how it goes at the British Ales next weekend. 

Next time i make it i'll drop the RB down so im @ 14SRM with this malt bill, should be a DEEEEEP Ruby Red.

My recipe looked funny on paper but turned out well!

Red Ale
Irish Red Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/02/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.3 %
0.20 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 %
0.20 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 %
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.7 %
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.7 %
0.17 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 3.1 %
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.9 IBU
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU
2.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Bitterness: 23.2 IBU
Est Color: 16.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 15.57 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 10.38 L of water at 83.2 C 73.0 C 10 min


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/10)

Caraaroma goes great as well, here's my genuine recycled BribieG photo with around 5.5% Caraaroma and 3.5% Carared, no other colouring malts (TF Halcyon base malt and some wheat)





And I did it with Wyeast Irish 1084 at around 23 degrees due to fridge failure, but as I've posted before the yeast is rumoured to be a close cousin of Guinness yeast which they run around 24-25 degrees. Worked spectacularly.


----------



## argon (7/5/10)

This one's second week on tap... not too sure about it yet, colour is more amber than red... fermented at 19C probably put the second half of th batch up to 22C as per Bribie's suggestion for Wyeast Irish 1084. Could do with more esters. Nice and malty though. Maybe another week before it hits it's straps.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ahh... Bejesus Irish Red Ale
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 44.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 25.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.31 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts FlGrain 59.00 % 
2.74 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett FloorGrain 30.44 % 
0.54 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
0.27 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
0.14 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 1.56 % 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 35.97 L of water at 70.2 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
No Chill - Hop additions at 40 min and cube hop


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/10)

Argon, what yeast? Also I've found an excellent hop that I used in my red - Admiral - nice smooth bittering but in style for the Irish Red which shouldn't be too aromatic.


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Argon, what yeast? Also I've found an excellent hop that I used in my red - Admiral - nice smooth bittering but in style for the Irish Red which shouldn't be too aromatic.



Magnum tunred out great in mine with a hint of EKG. Kept it very malt focused with clean bittering


----------



## argon (7/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Argon, what yeast? Also I've found an excellent hop that I used in my red - Admiral - nice smooth bittering but in style for the Irish Red which shouldn't be too aromatic.



Sorry made the edit to include the yeast 1084 Irish Ale... probably after you read it... IIRC saw somewhere else you talked about fermenting 1084 at 22 finishing fast and getting some nice esters out.


----------



## mje1980 (22/5/10)

Thought i should update. The red is kegged!!, only been 3 days in the keg, but drinking nicely. The aroma is gorgeous, and reminds me of Old Speckled hen, not the same obviously, but just reminds me of it. Definately not cloying, i had a couple, and could have had a couple more hehe. 

It ended up finishing at 1.010. Im not sure if this is because i did a 90min 66c mash. I expected a higher FG than that, but im very happy. I think i'll drop the amber to 50g too. Im thinking that scaling this up to 1.055-60 might make for a nice strong/old ale, though i'd probably up the mash temp, and only mash for 60, but not sure, i suppose keeping it the same would help up the alc%. I also added 20g first gold at the last 5 mins, and i think it works nicely with the malt. Pretty happy!!. Under seemed to like it too!.

Thanks for the info doc and scotty. 

P.S, this ale is definately better at a higher temp, the flavour comes through much better once a bit warmer. Always prefer ales a little warmer, but the difference was quite noticeable with this beer. 

Im out of carared though 

P.P.S i wanna try this on an engine


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Red Ale
> Irish Red Ale
> 
> Type: All Grain
> ...



This one got 116.5/150 2nd place at the British Ales comp! :icon_chickcheers: 

The only changes i'd make is drop to roast barley back to around 100g to adjust the colour.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (22/5/10)

Congrats 4* !!


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

mje1980 said:


> Congrats 4* !!




Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

By the sounds of things yours turned out quite well!


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/10)

Is there a BJCP class for this or do the Irish Reds just get lumped in with the Special Bitters?


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

BribieG said:


> Is there a BJCP class for this or do the Irish Reds just get lumped in with the Special Bitters?



they go under scottish ales in bjcp. For our comp it was scottish, milds, browns and reds all lumped together.


----------



## Hefty (9/8/10)

This is a red ale I derived from advice from an old red ale thread on here (ducati boy Stu's I think?!):
4kg Ale malt
0.5kg wheat malt
0.5kg carared
0.2kg caraaroma
0.02kg roasted barley
Mash @ 66*C
EKG @ 60 and 20 for a total of 26IBU 
s-04 yeast

These days I would probably leave out the 20min addition/add it later/add less. Originally this was an extract version with a small boil so the hop flavour was not as big but when I went to AG, the 20min addition in a full boil made it like much more like a bitter.

The wheat was a suggestion from Ross for head retention (worked a treat too). I was expecting 500g to be noticeable in the flavour profile (maybe a more refined palate would pick it) but I couldn't really notice it.

A few more tweaks and this will be one of my house beers coz it's malty enough to drink in winter but still balanced enough to be nice in summer. (It also ages really well if I bottle some)

HABAHAGD! :icon_cheers:
Jono.


----------



## Frag_Dog (4/8/12)

Its probably a bit late for winter but going to do an Irish Red today. Its pretty much straight out of Brewing Classic Styles.

48 - BCS - Irish Red Ale 
Irish Red Ale 
Type: All Grain Date: 5/09/2011 
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l Brewer: Brewing Classic Styles 
Boil Size: 39.20 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Stainless Kegs (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 31.20 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 21.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 93.8 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 90.9 % 
0.17 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 3 3.0 % 
0.17 kg Crystal, Pale (100.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.0 % 
0.17 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (700.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.0 % 
35.00 g Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 20.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 8 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 20.6 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 28.4 EBC

I'm tempted to ditch the US05 and try throwing in on a cake of Wyeast 2112 I'll have off a Cal Common fermenting at the moment.

Has anyone used 2112 for an Irish Red? Did it turn out OK?

In BCS they say that a lager yeast can be used because your looking for a malt driven beer and not many esters.


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

Irish setter spit - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=65232


----------



## [email protected] (4/8/12)

Frag_Dog said:


> Its probably a bit late for winter but going to do an Irish Red today. Its pretty much straight out of Brewing Classic Styles.
> 
> 48 - BCS - Irish Red Ale
> Irish Red Ale
> ...



Just my thoughts, i love cali common my most brewed beer to date.

I have not used 2112 for an IR, but i have used 2112 twice now in a malt driven beer, no flavour or aroma hops same as what you are proposing.
I probably wont do it again, both times it was a kinda take or leave it result for me. Basically i do not think the subtle (depending on temp/pitch)
yeast driven esters from 2112 play well alone. So IF i was to do what you are proposing, i would have some EKG at 15 - 20min, 1 - 1.5g /L so there is something else there to dance with the yeast character.

Then again if you pitch onto a whole yeast cake and ferment right at the bottom end of temp range you may get SFA ester development anyway.


----------



## beachy (4/8/12)

Frag_Dog said:


> Its probably a bit late for winter but going to do an Irish Red today. Its pretty much straight out of Brewing Classic Styles.
> 
> 48 - BCS - Irish Red Ale
> Irish Red Ale
> ...



I have not used 2112 for an Irish Red but have for a Cali Common and I liked it in that.

Also I use US05 all the time for APA and AIPA and really like it but when I have used US05 for anything else the results have always been disappointing. It just seems to strip all the character out of the beer.

I think the 2112 would work better than the 05 in an Irish Red.


----------

